# What have I found???? War Era????



## SimpleMan (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what I have here....thought you guys could help. I thought it was a pre war Schwinn built ladies bike. I'm not famaliar with the ladies bikes having the drop stand mount built into the dropout. I've owned sevaral boys Schwinn DX bikes with different Columbus Cycle & Sporting head badges. The Morrow hub is dated L2 which I believe is Feb of '42. Pictures tell the rest......thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 22, 2011)

looks like a Schwinn frame with a Columbia badge?
It is prewar.
 Mitch


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 22, 2011)

'39 DX. I think that's the sister to the bike I bought from you!!!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 22, 2011)

The badge is a distributor badge for the Columbus Cycle and Sporting Goods Company and has no relationship to either CWC, and their Roadmaster line of Bicycles, or to the Columbia brand bicycles produced by Westfield. I have seen this badge for sale loose and on bicycles from several manufacturers that supplied bicycles to this distributor.

I don’t have an “L” stamped Morrow Hub for reference but I would think that an L2 hub (the number is for quarters, so 2 references April/May/June of the year) would have a parkerized black finish rather than chrome. Based on that guess, this hub may actually be a heavily stamped “I” (for mid 1939) rather than an “L”. If the bike is from 1939 then the “B” serial number on the frame would also tie more closely to the projected serial number charts for prewar Schwinns.


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had one DX boys that was badged to the same Columbus,Ohio company."American Standard" was the name on that one. I have seen several Schwinns with the same companies badge. One was a girls with an "American Beauty" and the other was a "ROAD MASTER" also. They split roadmaster into two words.....I guess to differentiate it from the CWC Roadmaster. I just wasn't famaliar with the Schwinn drop out with the drop stand mount built in on the girls bikes. Ohdeebee commenting that it's a '39 makes sense. Phil, after looking close I believe it is an I2. 



ohdeebee said:


> '39 DX. I think that's the sister to the bike I bought from you!!!




You know you need to save this one also.......I'm not going to feel too bad about parting it out. I actually bought it for the rims and stem.

I appreciate all the good input.


----------



## tony d. (Aug 22, 2011)

what year did the drop stand stops show up? or did they do that in more years on girls bikes ?


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2011)

*It's a 39 DX*

Low end plane jane Schwinn model for 1939 ....for those still reeling from the depression and couldn't afford the deluxe bikes.  Value?  100 bux range.  It's not very exciting as a rare piece, but cool as a survivor


----------

